#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Личные местоимения третьего лица

## Балдинг

В английском языке лошадь -- it, женщина -- she, луна -- it.
В русском языке лошадь -- она, женщина -- она, луна -- она.

[Ввиду отсутствия общего лингвистического раздела] Интересно, как с этим делом обстоят дела в санскрите, пали, тибетском?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В английском языке лошадь -- it, женщина -- she, луна -- it.
> В русском языке лошадь -- она, женщина -- она, луна -- она.
> 
> [Ввиду отсутствия общего лингвистического раздела] Интересно, как с этим делом обстоят дела в санскрите, пали, тибетском?


Личные местоимения третьего лица "он, она, оно" используемые в русском языке это, так сказать - производные от прилагательного по типу: (какой?) - оный, (какая?) - оная , (какое?) - оное. С последующей утратой окончания прилагательного.
Данные местоимения развились уже  после выделения праславянской общности и есть результат самостоятельного развития славянских языков.
Праиндоевропейский обладал огромным набором личных местоимение третьего лица, каждое из которых использовалось в конкретных речевых ситуациях, тоесть возможность их использования и значения были чётко дифференцированы. И не только третьего лица (а следует отметить, что именно местоимения третьего лица исторически позже сформированы даже для праиндоевропейской языковой общности), но вообщем большим набором личных местоимений, как указательных, так и вопросительных, так и с вариантом использования как артикль.
В историческом развитии русского языка (далее просто использую русский, хотя там можно выделить общие этапы развития языка в процессе распада праиндоевропейской общности результатом: прабалтославянский, праславянский, старо\древне\славянски, восточнославянская языковая общность (или древнеруский), современный русский язык) сформировались вот эти отприлагательные местоимения третьего лица и также сохранился определённый набор дошедший праиндоевропейского как то: этот, тот, та, эта и т.д. - при этом практически утратилась чёткая дифференциация по ситуации использования и не закрепилась надобность использования артикля, вопросительное и указательные местоимения также слились в одно и смысл вопрос это или указание понятен лишь по интонации речи или обозначением вопросительным знаком на письме, также может частично но не всегда выводим из контекста (напр. "который Вася" - может быть как вопросом так и утверждением ) 

В пали и санскрите - имеется огромный арсенал местоимений более чётко используемых в конкретных речевых ситуациях (хоть уже немного и не так жёстко дифференцировано как в ведийском или реконструированном праиндоевропейском, но всёж довольно чётко, просто уже с допущением небольшой вольности использования в ряде случаев общих речевых ситуаций ), для третьего лица: 
- в зависимости от того идёт ли речь: о далеко находящемся в пространстве и\или времени "обьекте" наименования, более ближе, или непосредственно рядом:   используются разные местоимения третьего лица, ряд из которых(кстати "которых" использую как указательное, а не как вопросительное (как и в здесь в скобках "как")) этимологически родственны  "этот" и "тот" русского языка, 
-имеется возможность использования как "артикль" , хоть это и не настолько развито как в ряде современных европейских языков и артикль не обязателен ни в какой ситуации.
-чёткое разделение указательных и вопросительных местоимений (напр. этимологически родственное русскому: "который\как" - имеет только вопросительное значение, а грубо говоря: "якый\як" имеет только указательное значение.)
-ну и как и в ряде современных европейских языков - отсутствуют от.прилагательные местоимения третьего лица, по типу: он, она, оно, они.

(извиняюсь, 
-что не привожу оригинальных местоимений пали\санскрит, иначе для действительно полного охвата картины даже касаемо местоимений третьего лица пришлось бы запостить кучу таблиц занявших бы минимум страницу, а подготовка такой "репрезентации" заняла бы минимум день
-что стараюсь не использовать спец. термины лингвистики, хотябы по тому что даже у разных авторов внутри одной лингвистической школы, часто используется разная терминология даже для обозначения одного и тогоже, в силу чего пришлось бы на каждый термин оставлять ссылку на ту или иную работу того или иного автора, что потребует  ещё более ресурса времени, в том числе и Вашего для ознакомления с этим)

----------

Балдинг (17.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

@*Владимир Николаевич*

Приношу благодарность за развернутый ответ. Также отмечаю точность попадания в плане степени пространности ответа.
Если позволите, уточнить.

О богатстве набора местоимений третьего лица в первом абзаце воспринято.

Во втором абзаце, в качестве примера даются сведения:
"- в зависимости от того идёт ли речь: о далеко находящемся в пространстве и\или времени "обьекте" наименования, более ближе, или непосредственно рядом: используются разные местоимения третьего лица, ряд из которых(кстати "которых" использую как указательное, а не как вопросительное (как и в здесь в скобках "как")) этимологически родственны "этот" и "тот" русского языка".
Пример демонстрирует одно (из возможных) *оснований* стартового богатства: отношение говорящего к нахождению объекта в пространстве и времени.

Во втором абзаце содержатся также следующие интересные данные:
"-ну и как и в ряде современных европейских языков - отсутствуют от.прилагательные местоимения третьего лица, по типу: он, она, оно, они".

И как бы остается некоторый дискомфорт. Хорошо, много. В частности: по *основанию* нахождения. Хорошо, от.прилагательные отсутствуют.

Но как бы нас несколько другой тонкий нюанс беспокоит. Попробую переформулировать:
абстрагируясь от генезиса (от.прилагательные или нет), возможно ли усмотрение в грамматиках интересуемых языков такого *основания дифференциации* употребимых личных местоимений третьего лица, которое бы состояло в дифференциации грамматиеской формы в зависимости от того, принадлежит ли объект к:
а) "живой" природе;
б) человеку (мужчине, женщине);
в) "неживой" природе,

как мы усматриваем то в примере английского языка (в котором, согласно последнему подпункту второго абзаца все эти it, he, she не от.прилагательные местоимения).

Или иными словами корректным ли будет *достраивание* Вашего ответа так, что: ну раз от.прилагательные -- в русском, а в английском не от.прилагательные, а "более аутентичные" индоевропейские формы, то сохранение в английском языке основания дифференциации личных местоимений третьего лица таким образом, что проводится демаркационная линия между человеком, с одной стороны, и объектами живой и неживой природы, с другой стороны, следует интерпретировать как *намек на то*, что в интересуемых языках (по меньшей мере в санскрите и пали) дело обстоит именно так, а именно:
человек грамматически средставами языка (конечно только в рассматриваемом частном случае говорения об объекте в третьем лице) *выделяется* из остальной живой и неживой природы?

Sorry, что вынужден достраивать гипотезы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> человек грамматически средставами языка (конечно только в рассматриваемом частном случае говорения об объекте в третьем лице) выделяется из остальной живой и неживой природы?.


Сначала всётаки немного в общем:
В санскрите и пали реже используются местоимения, по сути - в них нет необходимости. Так как вполне хватает личных окончаний глаголов и там где в русском языке скажут "я иду", "он идёт" , "они идут", там чаще будет просто "иду" , "идёт" , "идут". Нередко в таких случаях при переводах уже добавляют местоимения.
Но используются конечно и местоимения, чаще чтоб немножко с.акцентировать поставить небольшое логическое ударение на значении местоимения, не сильно но лёгок подчеркнуть типа:   я    сказал,    он   идёт,    они    стоят.
Очень лёгко подчеркнуть и сакценцировать, настолько лёгко что даже не знаю как это передать на русском языке, для более сильных степей подчёркиваний большего логического ударения на местоимении используются специальные "междометия" типа :  эт я сказал,  вот же он именно идёт.
Тут следует заметить, что индийские языки довольно монотонны, но при этом имеют такие средства речи (большой набор "междометия","служебных слов" и их комбинаций), для передачи и тонкого различения очень широкого диапазона эмоциональной тональности, акцентирования и логических ударений, ну а для выражения самой лёгкой степени логического ударения используются местоимения. 

Касаемо Вашего вопроса:
Разницы в использовании местоимений третьего лица в зависимости от того применяются ли они к человеку, животному или обьекту не живой природы - нет.
Так как местоимения третьего лица наиболее позже сформировались в праиндоевропейском и по сути являлись просто указательными местоимениями : тот этот  (*отсутсвующий в русском языке вариант ""этот"" указывающий на наиболее близкий обьект), та эта (*) , то это (*).
Как и в русском языке используются указательные местоимения не зависимо от интересующей Вас ситуации : "этот\тот человек", "этот\тот конь", "этот\тот стол" ... просто что в русском меньше вариантов указательных местоимений, имеющиеся практически слились по смыслу и возможности употребления, а также есть ещё вот те сформировавшиеся отприлагательные. 
Ну а в пали и санскрите варианты указательных местоимений есть основной местоименной парадигмой для третьего лица. (на всяк случай: по родам и числам различаются, по падежам склоняются).

----------

Балдинг (18.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2019)

----------


## Ассаджи

> В английском языке лошадь -- it, женщина -- she, луна -- it.
> В русском языке лошадь -- она, женщина -- она, луна -- она.
> 
> [Ввиду отсутствия общего лингвистического раздела] Интересно, как с этим делом обстоят дела в санскрите, пали, тибетском?


Пали ближе к русскому, местоимения для животных и луны тоже соответствуют их роду.

https://dhamma.ru/paali/durois/duroiselle.pdf#page=75

----------

Балдинг (18.06.2019)

----------

